# In ceiling speakers



## Frankv1371 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello all I am considering installing in ceiling speakers in my basement is it safe for drop ceilings?
What about speaker wire? Would it be 14 gauge

I am researching different options but my wife cringes at the fact of seeing wires all over the place so in ceiling seems the way to go it's gonna be a tv room/playroom so that's where I am rite now please feel free to suggest different options


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Frankv1371 said:


> Hello all I am considering installing in ceiling speakers in my basement is it safe for drop ceilings?
> What about speaker wire? Would it be 14 gauge


Hello,
Welcome to HTS. If using In Walls in a Drop Ceiling, there might be issues. However, you should be ok in that respect. As far as wiring goes, you will want to use Speaker Cable that is Designed for being In Wall, This entails having a Certification that it is Fire Resistant.

All that being said, In Walls are a performance drop off while costing more. Unless there is no other choice, I would try to avoid In Walls.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## RodK (Mar 30, 2011)

As long as you are using the rigid acoustic tiles it should be ok. I would recommend using speakers with built in enclosures. I am using Mirage Omnican 6's for my surround speakers and they are quite good. I would use 14g wiring, especially for longer runs.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

http://www.roger-russell.com/wire/wire.htm#wiretable

Speaker wire thickness depends on length of run.


----------



## TCinGA (Feb 17, 2008)

I believe Speakercraft makes some enclosures designed for drop ceilings. The eclosure even has a place to attach a safety wire


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Its best to use a tile bridge or support when placing in-ceiling speakers in drop tile, something that offloads the weight to the grid instead of the tile itself.


----------



## guynoir (Nov 24, 2010)

You probably want plenum-rated wire, as an earlier poster mentioned. SLS makes some interesting ceiling mounted speakers, with steerable HF components for better imaging.


----------

